# exercise step for calf raises?



## Jedd (Mar 17, 2011)

Hiya

Can anyone recommend an exercise step that i can buy which is ideal for standing calf raises. The height of the step needs to be just right so that the heel of the foot virtually touches the floor on the lower part of the exercise. I don't want anything higher because of the risk of slipping off and having an accident. And it needs to be non-slip - on the step itself, but also on the base. I know it sounds a bit anal, and some people will probably say get a plank of wood, but I'm looking for something made for the job.

Thanks!

Jedd


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Try this link mate click here


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

im gonna have to recommend a piece of wood haha. Check this out:

http://www.home-gym-bodybuilding.com/homemade-calf-raise-block.html

Uses some grippy rubber stuff so you dont slip. An easier was would be to wrap a block of wood in skateboard grip tape


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

I dont think you would even slip off a bare piece of wood anyway. I train at home and do calf raised on the edge of my power rack which is just painted metal and never felt that my feet are slipping. Also for added weight use a dip belt!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

As above, I use a bit of 2x4!! Works a treat, I'v even named her, Betty.

I just wear trainers and dont slip off, also do seated calf raise with some big dumbells on my knees.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Just dont do what a guy did in our gym, used a step about a foot high and it flipped over when he had a lot of weight on smith machine and landed on him. PEN1S!!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Never seen such a detailed brief for a step lol. The step on our calf raise machine is just the frame which is painted metal... can't recall ever having a grip issue tbh.


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

I just use the bottom step on my stairs


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurgilurg said:


> I just use the bottom step on my stairs


Yeah donkey raises misses jumps on me back and away we go!!!


----------

